# Home office UK sent some Documents back to my wife agt Spouse visa uk Application



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

Someone Help me please.I have applied for Spouse visa in UK (online application submission date is 02-11-2015).All the fees & Documents was deposited in uk by my wife .I only submit my passport in pakistan.Now after three months on yesterday 1-feb-2016 my wife in uk received most of the documents (like Marriage certificate,my English test,TB test,skype history etc) but they not sent her most of pictures of marriage and skype history. They not write any letter and not tell any reason of documents sent back.We are worrying what is the reason they sent back most of the documents. plz any body reply.Thanx :confused2:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since you applied from Pakistan the documents were sent back to the sponsoring spouse.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you provide a copy for every document, photo etc you sent in? If you didn't, they can retain your original documents or photos. 

You just have to wait until you hear from VAC. UKVI has to send electronic notification to the High Commission about the decision they have taken, they then have to find your passport and place a 30-day vignette and securely deliver it to your VAC, where you applied. Finally they can tell you to collect your passport.


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

*hey*

same situation i got all docs back they sent some photos back but not all they kept my wedding ones just waiting for hubby in pak to collect his passport from gerrys office still waiting for teh phone call let me know what happens with ur case also


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

After receiving of documents How many days they take to send my passport .


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

why they not send my marriage pictures and old skype history of year 2012,2013,2014.They send my wife latest history of skype year 2015 and all other documents and not send us old skype history of years 2012,13,14 ???????


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

Tayy said:


> same situation i got all docs back they sent some photos back but not all they kept my wedding ones just waiting for hubby in pak to collect his passport from gerrys office still waiting for teh phone call let me know what happens with ur case also




ok i will share if i got any update.if u also would have any news then plz share it.


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

plz share if someone have information about spouse visa.


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

yes i will definitely share when my hubby in pak hears froim gerrys to collect passport .... i dont get why they kept all my wedding photos and personal pics and just sent a few photos bk....


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

thanx for reply.I am also in worry why they keep marriage pics.


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

on what date did u take ur biometric in pak?


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

my biomatric date was 12 Nov 2015 in Lahore


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

when is your biometric date? and when u get back original documents also?


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

my husband did his biometrics on 13th november in Islamabad....
i got my original docs bk saturday 30th 
i think u will hear from gerrys tomorrow most likely as 12th working day after bio mertric is tomorrow for u


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

actually my biometric was done on 3 months ago on 12-nov-2015.not tomorrow?


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

no i mean today is the 12th week exactly and on the gov website it says about 90% cases are concluded in 12 weeks so ur 12th week is today..


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

ohhhhhh you are right i got today email.
i received email and phone call for passport collection. So plz pray for me that i got visa accapted stamp.
i got this email 

Application Recieved from the post CRM:0001586
Dear MUHAMMAD ,

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - *** was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 2/4/2016 .
If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

i will go to Lahore for passport collection tomorrow. plzzzzzzzzzzz pray for me.
You said tomorrow i will receive email and i definately received email.So now plz say again i wil receive passport with visa accapted stamp tomorrow.


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

could u not go today to collect?


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

Tayy said:


> could u not go today to collect?


no i can't go today because they said i have to reach before 3pm. They inform me at 1pm.


----------



## Tayy (Oct 22, 2015)

*hey*

u been gerrys yet? to collect passport


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

ohhhhhhhhhh yes Thanks God i got visa.


----------



## dani_pk786 (Feb 2, 2016)

I got UK spouse visa on my passport but i have question.On my visa date is written ''valid from 28/2/2016 to valid until 29/3/2016''.Its next date.
Now tell me from which date visa start and when i can travel.Thank u


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not the next day but a month later. So you can arrive in UK from 28th February till 29th March 2016. Then you have 10 days in which to collect your BRP from the designated post office.


----------

